#  > Forum by Your Languages

## ali

See More:

----------


## ali

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali

..     


          ɡ           .

                      " ".

     " "        11316                   .                        ʡ          (    ).

          "       19  2010  3 Ǻ           ( )".

                      " " " "         .

                  "     ".

----------


## ali

*  ..    * 
 19  2010

* :*           ɡ           .
                      " ".
     " "        11316                   .                        ʡ          (    ).

          "       19  2010  3 Ǻ           " "".
                      " " " "         .


                  "     ". 


   12   20 :
     ɡ    " "   12      20     "             ɡ"         .
     " "      12 ɡ    "       ɡ"   ""      ɡ  ""  ""        " "  isc.
     "       "  " " "" "" " "       ""   "   " "" "" "  ".
        "" " " "" "" "" "" "" "" "" "" " " "" "" "  " "" "" "" "" "" "  ".
    :
           ʡ         "    ".
             "  "       "             "   .
     "                      ݡ                   "  .
      "            ǡ                          ".
 ߡ       "ɡ           "        "      "         "         ".
  :
                    .     "" "".
          " "                     .          ""    .
                " "                 .
                                       .
                   ݡ              .
                  ʡ       .

----------


## shela



----------

